# What is the likelihood of gyno?



## flashinglights (Dec 22, 2008)

This is one side effect that is no joke. I've seen pictures! Eww. I can take precautionary measures against high blood pressure, liver values, lipids, etc. However, it seems like gyno is too complex to control with 100% accuracy, even with Nolvadex/Clomid there is still a risk. For my cycle, I plan to run Nolvadex at 20mg during the cycle just to decrease my chances further, but I'm curious what the chances of getting gyno would be? (specifically for Superdrol - I know it varies with different compounds). Can anyone give a rough percentage?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 22, 2008)

Arimidex is a better choice than nolva. Gyno from sd usually comes post cycle from estrogen rebound.


----------



## flashinglights (Dec 22, 2008)

The thought of Gyno scares the hell out of me. This is my first cycle. I'm thinking of doing 10/20/20 or if I see huge gains after the second week, just cutting it short and doing pct after 2 and a half weeks. I can't afford a $3k gyno surgery.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 22, 2008)

I had horrid gyno from SD


----------



## flashinglights (Dec 22, 2008)

How do you define gyno exactly? 'symptoms' like itchy nipples or actually getting bitch tits? Were you able to get rid of it with a SERM? Did you even use a SERM?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 22, 2008)

AROMASIN is prob one of the best things to use in the mix...good stuff.


----------



## CellWarrior (Dec 31, 2008)

I ended up with gyno this summer. Nothing major. My Doc took care of me and had it removed. Think good for insurance. Mine was from a short cycle of Methyl-V-test ran a 5 week cycle with Cycle Support and Nolvadex XT. Which wasn't enough. Of all the cycles of stuff in the past with much greater results. I got it from a PH. Go figure. but all is good now. Live and learn. After much more research. I'm going to do a P-Plex/M-Drol cycle with everything needed for PCT. Not taking the cheap wat out this time.


Mine also showed up 3 weeks after the MVT was finished. Still on Nov.XT... Had all my blood work done. It was all jacked up. Took 4 weeks off of everything. The 2nd bloodwork things went back to normal. Or at least in normal range by my Doc.


----------



## flashinglights (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish there were some statistics. It sucks that there isn't much research on stuff like this. One of the advantages of something being legal is that there's an incentive to do studies. People are going to do 'roids regardless. Might as well make it legal and have companies supply the funding for research so people can know the best way to prevent these kinds of side effects. The U.S. leads the way in R&D but it's one of the few countries that have steroids as a controlled, scheduled drug. Imagine being able to get Nolvadex easily prescribed and at a reasonable price, vs. what you pay for surgery to get rid of the breast tissue from gyno. That kind of preventative measure would save a lot of people a lot of money and reduce health care cost.


----------



## raza abbas (Jan 1, 2009)

its better to run low Doses if u see sum burning in ur nipp u can use proviron or nolva in the middle of the cycle but not for to long.


----------

